# Featherboard - Kreg or Bench Dog...



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I picked the Kreg over Bench Dog for my router table…

I figured the Kreg would be more stable then the tapered bench Dog…
(the further that you extended the DG the less stable it would be…)

I was wondering what LJs where using & liked for the router tables…

I like the Kreg but the plastic miter slot adapter sticks & is becoming a real pain…
(when I loosen it up it gets stuck in the miter slot…)

I've looked & can't find a metal miter slot adopter for Kreg…


----------



## Bogdanovich (Oct 31, 2010)

I use handmade router table whit wooden fence. Table is a piece of used plywood. So far is stable and versatile. If I need a hole for some jig, I just drill one. Also can do and very precise work.

That is what I use. However, I am rather new in woodwork and I do only small & simple things.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have the bench dog and it works well. I've never had any issues with it. I've never tried the kreg, but having a plastic clamp for the miter slot, I doubt that I will.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have both of them. I much prefer the bench dog. The problem with the kreg is sometimes it's real hard to remove it when I'm done. They both work very well.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to order 2 metal miter slot adopter for Bench Dog for my Kreg= $10.99 Each 21.98 for 2…
There selling Bench Dog Feather-Loc (Pair) for $24.99…
$3.01 more I get the full package. Can't best that…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That's good info. I would have thought Kreg would use aluminum miter slides… Pity they chose plastic…


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

The American Woodshop has a Kreg router table but he uses Bench Dog feather boards???


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Deke - The magnetic ones are awesome! I got mine at HD (Ridgid brand) $10 cheaper than Magswitch.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't have a router table as such. I have a Jess-Em router lift installed in the extension table of my unisaw. That allows the unifence (I love that fence) to be used as a router table fence. Best part is that I don't have to find space for a router table.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love a router table,............too frugal to buy so I make my own.

for feather boards I also make my own, so easy, so inexpensive…..............why waste my time travelling, bank charges, gasoline when the scrap is free and in five minutes I can own more then I can use.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I made my own router table from Norms plan, The feather boards went on sale free S/H so I got 2 pair of Kreg for $28 to my door… What did you use for a miter slot adapter?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This is the miter track I used from Woodpeckers.










This is what I am using on my table now as it is going through R&D. I will use the single piece on the "perfect" one.










And this is a setup I have used to run stiles and rails with. I hope this helps a bit. Rand


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Rocklers. There's a kit that was on sale for $20. Two fence featherboards and one miter slot featherboard with a metal slide and a dust port.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I already ordered one, free s/h also…


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Built all except for purchase of right-angle aluminum for back of fence and purchased router plate. Otherwise designed and made from scratch to fit my needs.

Table doubles as assembly table (top is 1-1/2" thick, varnished both sides, waxed on top) and its height also allows it to be used as an alternate outfeed table for my table saw or pushed next to my power tool bench to make it wide enough to support a 4×8 sheet of plywood without the plywood sagging. Below I have stretchers with a shelf for holding a large wooden box I made to contain accessories (and sometimes wood chips and dust).

Likewisse accessories like featherboards and coping sleds are very easy to make. However the plastic feather boards that let you run a bolt through to capture a T-track in the fence are quite handy if you don't want to make your own.


----------



## elcw (Jul 24, 2012)

I am associated with a new company, New Guilds, that is introducing an entire line of stock support systems to be released about December or January.
The systems are for bandsaws, table saws, jointers and router tables. The heart of the systems are large one-way rollers both in wide and narrow sizes and a freewheel roller tailored to resawing on the bandsaw and as a



























secondary roller used in series with the one-way rollers. All parts of the support systems are interchangeable. The systems are not cheap, but being built of structural aluminum, stainless steel and large high quality bearings and hardware, the tools are built to last a lifetime use.
I have I have extensively used the systems, as have several of what I call professional amateurs, that are going to market. They are strong, set-up in seconds, safe, and offer a usability that far exceeds anything else.
I have attached several photos of these systems. If you are interested in more information please email me your name, address woodworking interest and email address at [email protected] And you will receive our catalog and be notified of the videos from a number of national woodworks as they are released on the net.
My name is Ted Williams. I have 50+ years in the fine woodworking and the millwork crafts. I have built furniture, historical houses (new and Restoration) as well as fine arts pieces. I was the primary designer and lead craftsman at my firm before retiring. My work may be seen at www.newguilgwoodworking.com.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I like the JessEm featherboards because they are stackable. Nice feature.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have both. Used the bench dog the most. Don't use either now.


----------

